# UPC to Eir after Virgin up prices



## Frank (26 Mar 2016)

Hi all

I am strongly thinking of moving 

I have tv bb and phone with virgin going from 90 to 95 per month with the price increase thanks for the magic virgin. Getting for 1200 a year.

We also have 2 mobiles with meteor only 25 each mind as we got friend and family discount several years ago, very good.

I think it may be worth switching to eircom for everything 
How is the eir tv?

I have read some reviews that slate them but I think there are always going to be a few horror stories.

I'm thinking if the tv is terrible I can get that from sky or jump back on virgin as a new customer.

If anyone has done same let me know.


----------



## eamo15 (26 Mar 2016)

mate if I were you id downgrade to just bb with phone .get free to air box and also pick up an android box for 65€. you will get every channel you could want plus have legal access to movies n boxsets..

allot of the channels with eir and virgin media are free to air anyways.

I ditched my upc tv last yr and currently am v happy with free to air box and android box which did cost me 320 € for both but have had no tv bills in 15 months. which would have cost more than 750€ for the 15 months..
ring upc downgrade to bb..Make the switch its a scam these prices for cable tv.


----------



## Danny Boy (26 Mar 2016)

eamo15 said:


> mate if I were you id downgrade to just bb with phone .get free to air box and also pick up an android box for 65€. you will get every channel you could want plus have legal access to movies n boxsets..
> 
> allot of the channels with eir and virgin media are free to air anyways.
> 
> ...



Free to air box, is that a dream box?? 
I have a basic sky package, no sports or movies etc costing €39 per month but I watch all d sports on a tablet using mobdro app. I'm not on a contract for my phone & bb which costs approx €50 a month.
Can someone advise what my best option is, should I ditch sky, but a smart TV?? 
 I have fibre broadband by the way.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eamo15 (27 Mar 2016)

yes ditch sky and get a free to air box its legal not a dream box with it you get all your irish channels.itv 1 to 4 all bbc..film 4 etc..once of payment I paid 250 well over a yr ago ..keep ur broadband and stream through mobdro


----------



## thedaddyman (27 Mar 2016)

Virgin will offer you a significant discount if you threaten to cancel your service but you have to push for it and not accept their first offer. I got half price for 9 months when I pushed back.


----------

